# Forsyth County



## WLMIII (Sep 13, 2004)

Hunted Saturday and Sunday morning.  Walked up on two does under my stand Saturday morning, green Streamlight works I got within 15 yds.  Something was blowing at me 30-45 minutes after sunup, could not see it though.  Doe walked by about 70 yards out around 8:00 AM.

Sunday had three does walking together walk right under my stand, was about to shoot one but got to thinking how much I had to do the rest of the day so I decided to let them walk.  It was early anyway, around 8:30 AM.  Did not see anything else.

I had high expectations so I was a little disappointed, too much food on the ground.  EVERYWHERE I walked I saw muscedines and acourns.  Sunday morning I was within 100 yards of a persimmon tree that blew over last week from the storm, loaded with ripe fruit but nothing was eating it?  Confussed about this.  

BTW, first post hope this turned out OK.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 13, 2004)

You did real good with that 1st post  

Welcome to the fire and keep em coming!


----------

